# Little girls and fluffy dogs!



## pammy4501

My grand daughter is here visiting today, and she is so in 
love with Frank and the feelig is mutual! He follows her 
every move! It's puppy love.
:wub: 

[attachment=53007:kt.jpg]


----------



## bellaratamaltese

omg tooooooo cute! what a sweet boy.


----------



## revakb2

Oh how sweet. :wub:


----------



## LUCY N PETS

They look so precious together, does she have a dog? Looks like she really likes them.

Lucy


----------



## Alvar's Mom

Absolutely precious :wub:


----------



## pammy4501

QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ May 23 2009, 03:42 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=780160


> omg tooooooo cute! what a sweet boy.[/B]


He is the sweetest boy! Hope you are haaving fun at Nations.

QUOTE (LUCY N PETS @ May 23 2009, 04:05 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=780168


> They look so precious together, does she have a dog? Looks like she really likes them.
> 
> Lucy[/B]


Not yet, her Mom and Dad cannot have pets where they live right now, and she is
a little young (almost 5) but she does LOVE dogs.


----------



## joyomom

They look so cute together - full of love and joy!

Glad you captured this moment :biggrin: Your granddaughter is beautiful! Such kind and loving eyes, love the hair!

Frank is such a good boy, look at how sweet that face is on him! LOVE HIM!!!!! (ps - ok, i know I am little biased about his fabulous breeder)


----------



## Hunter's Mom

That is a really cute picture! Your granddaughter is very cute and sweet looking.


----------



## I found nemo

Gorgeous, gorgeous and gorgeous :wub: :biggrin:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom

I love that picture........it is just wonderful!!! You need to have that framed.............Thanks for sharing!!! :yes: :yes:


----------



## susie and sadie

Oh, how precious! Your granddaughter is beautiful! :wub: And Frank is such a cutie! :wub:


----------



## bonniesmom

Beautiful picture! They make an adorable couple!! :wub: :wub:


----------



## Deborah

Both are so beautiful. :cloud9:


----------



## sassy's mommy

Awwwww, two precious innocent little faces. Cute photo!


----------



## wooflife

awwww!!!! Who says Malts aren't good with kids?!?!? I've seen so many that just adore children.


Leslie


----------



## KAG

2 little beauties. Your Granddaughter, Pam is beautiful.
xoxoxo


----------



## allheart

Wow what an incredible picture you captured. Your granddaughter is gorgeous!! 

Just so very sweet :wub:


----------



## pammy4501

QUOTE (joyomom @ May 23 2009, 04:57 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=780188


> They look so cute together - full of love and joy!
> 
> Glad you captured this moment :biggrin: Your granddaughter is beautiful! Such kind and loving eyes, love the hair!
> 
> Frank is such a good boy, look at how sweet that face is on him! LOVE HIM!!!!! (ps - ok, i know I am little biased about his fabulous breeder)[/B]


I know I love that red hair too. What I wouldn't pay for that color! (and I agree, we have the best breeder!)

QUOTE (I Found Nemo @ May 23 2009, 05:41 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=780216


> Gorgeous, gorgeous and gorgeous :wub: :biggrin:[/B]


Thanks for your kind comments! I know I'm a little biased, but I think she is a good looking kid!! (her Mom is a beauty, and my son isn't bad looking either LOL)

QUOTE (WoofLife @ May 23 2009, 09:05 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=780353


> awwww!!!! Who says Malts aren't good with kids?!?!? I've seen so many that just adore children.
> Leslie[/B]


I agree! Frankie was raised by Stacy (Bellarata Maltese) so he was very "kid proof" when he came to me. We have taught Katie
to be very gentle, as you can see. Both of my dogs enjoy her company, but Frankie and Katie have a real bond! It's so cute to see!

Thank you all for looking at my little sweeties!


----------



## ilovemymaltese

That is such a precious picture!!! :wub: :wub:


----------



## 3Maltmom

Pam, your grand daughter is adorable!! :wub: 

What sweethearts they are together.


----------



## pammy4501

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ May 23 2009, 10:58 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=780368


> Pam, your grand daughter is adorable!! :wub:
> 
> What sweethearts they are together.[/B]


Thanks Deb! They are so sweet together! Puppy Love!


----------



## Cosy

What a sweet picture of two pensive little souls.


----------



## Kara

That is such a cute photo. Both of them are adorable.


----------



## HEINI

*awwwh what a WONDERFUL picture. so full of love and contentment.
they both look so quiet and happy at the same time. relaxing after a day full of play and fun most probably :biggrin: 

lovely picture!!!*


----------



## The A Team

awwww, I LOVE that picture!!! It's so precious, and I agree it's worth framing.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe

Oh my that's just precious!


----------



## lovesophie

What a precious pic! :wub: :wub: 

Both your granddaughter and Frankie are adorable, and look quite smitten with each other. :wub2:


----------



## momtoboo

Precious, I'd frame it for sure.


----------



## MissMelanie

AWWWWWWWWWWWW adorable!!


----------



## Nissa Fiona

Very cute picture of two darling models.


----------



## Missy&Maggie

Awww, how sweet!!!! :tender:


----------



## diamonds mommy

AWWWWW!!! Sigh...... :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------

